# Blow that saw dust away



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

My son told me about this compressed air and I love it around the shop. This will give a blast of air strong enough to clear off your work bench of those little microscopic particles and large piles of saw dust. I use it to clean motor housings on my equipment. These sell in Walmart in the electronics’ department and they are under $5 and last quite a while depending on the usage. I love this product.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I have an air compressor at home, and a quick disconnect located inside a base cabinet inside the house, next to the garage. I set that up about 10 years ago when we started renovating the house.

As effective it is my wife still buys those air cans as she says it's just easier than hookin' up a hose. She uses it for her electronic stuff.












 









.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ya same here, wife uses them all the time. there only good for very short bursts, if you hold down too long can gets very cold and sprays moisture. i wouldnt use them on electronics, but hay, i think thats what they were made for.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ps i like the bib inside the house might have to do that.
i have a very long hose that reaches all parts of the house and into the back yard, from my 80g in the garage. or i just bring in the 20g portible, but who want to listen to the noise.


----------



## Noggin (Oct 3, 2010)

I use them to freeze bite size candy bars. Poke a small hole in the wrapper, stick the nozzle in it, hold the can upside down, and spray away! Freezes the candy bar super quick.

BTW, freeze spray has a different taste than an upside down air spray.... it makes the candy bars incredibly disgusting.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

tendres said:


> This will give a blast of air strong enough to clear off your work bench of those little microscopic particles and large piles of saw dust.


 
I hear ya!

I keep a case on hand.... never know when the power will go out.

1938 Champion pneumatic....


----------

